# VHF channel for offshore Hatteras (hey DD)



## Net-work (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey all, just wondering what channel is used offshore around Hatteras? Will be there 6-26 thru 7-5. Been coming down for the last 9 years with my 18 and been out 12NM but got rid of her for a 2200WA this year and want a little more piece of mind to go with the new boat, 4ST and EPIRB. Planning on heading out of HI as usual and probably heading towards the shoals for mahi, kings or whatever.

DD, if you remember a black Gander Moutain boat in yer yard last year, that was me and Redhorse. Had a great time, thanks for the hospitality. Sorry never got around to registering till now. Anyhow new sponsor is Traxtech if ya see a boat like that roll into your yard. Will try to stop by and say hi to you and and the Tater. If you want to and got the time, you are welcome to come out with us (Sunday?)


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I remember there were two others with Redhorse,in a small boat that was determined to catch flounder that were tough to come by.. Ya'll wound up with some nice bottomfish off another boat as I recall,and ya'll had an awsume time,drinkin some cool look'n liquor,that tasted dern good...  

Don't know which channel offshore boats stay on,inshore is 8.. Tater is now a "jr mate" on a charterboat that a freind of mine runs part time,I'll ask his captian if you like... Will be doing a charter on Sunday,but thanks for the invite,ya'll would be a hoot to fish with no doubt.. Sure hope you at least stop by Tater,Jody,and myself would love see'n ya'll again.. Anymore musky worth mentioning??


----------



## Net-work (Jun 16, 2009)

Yup that's us. Redhorse won't be coming with me but the family and my main fishing bud is. That includes my boy Jake. Yes please check on the channel for me. If the Captains got any info to share we'd obviously really appreciate that too. Again that little boat never went out too far and now have enough boat to go further. As of now we just been searching the net and figure we will drag bait around the South side of the Shoals for dolphin or whatever. May end up pulling the boat up to OI to see if we can get into the sushi. 

We'll stop by on the way in on Saturday in you'll be around. I'll have a couple ready.:beer:

Hey, congrats to the Tater! He's going to be a good one. I just hope he learns to scale a BB better. Those last ones were a little cruchy.

Been tearing up the skis up here. Only been out 3 times but got a 38,42, 43, 42, & a 35. Just haven't found "BUBBA" yet. Jake took 6th in the tourney last weekend so we are off to a good start.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Its been a few years since I've been offshore fishing but try 66 and 88, you should here the O 'cock groove thing happening, to your south, almost 180 out of Hat inlet. If its high pressure your warm water should be in close. Real close, like 250 and 255 out in front of Ocracoke inlet . 230, out of of Hat inlet, or any of the big wrecks, like Dixie Arrow range, to the Tower on or about 30 fathoms. You might even see a Tuna jumping there but they will be skiddish at this time of year. If your willing to go further try 18 mile wreck and 22 mile wreck. You will certainly have found weed lines at this point and very warm water with what's left of the pelagic fish available.


----------



## Net-work (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks Peixang
My GPS mapping shows various wrecks but no names associated with them (older Lowrance) Would Teachs or Dillons have a chart for sale showing position and coords for 18M and 22M? Thats about as far as I'm willing to venture out, 20ish, until I get more experienced out there. Push a litttle further each time. Got one big screw and a little screw for trolling.

Got into the blackfins last year just out of 230 but wasn't prepared for it. Planned on bottom fishing and was trying to save room on the boat. Ain't gonna happen this time!

Was hoping to get into some more Tile or Grupah with the rugrats so my plan was heading out around the Tower anyhow. Weather permitting. Kind of a run with them out of HI, would bottom be good for them on 250/255? Figure probably on BB's unless I get the to deeper H2O. Never did squat at 230 on the bottom. Obviously keeping ane eye for the birds.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah Man, If your trying to keep little ones entertained, you need some good bottom fishing. I still would suggest the treck to 250 and 255, if its a bluebird day. If your machine is a little innacurate, no problem because they both have buoys. I have had lots of fun there tied directly to the buoy. Sea turtles to watch, amberjack to tire em out and the occasional single Mahi, and possibly the last of the cobias. And depending on your picture quality you will immediately see schools of suspended fish closer to the bottom,bass and triggers, Beeliners, small Red snapper etc. Get a game plan where you are hopping from wreck to wreck, the ones that are alive will be immediately discernable with huge clouds of bait and also larger predatory blips, you can't miss them. Closer to home [farther north] There are several large wrecks, Dixie Arrow being the only one I could remember. There is another big one within maybe 2-4 miles of Arrow. Its another 150' ship, I looked at some old charts but it was not on there. Get whatever current charts you can, for your particular machine, I was the mate and fishing person so I am not qualified to advise you as the captain, and thus on electronics. What I do know is that the conglomeration of big ships about even with Ocracokes midsection must be sustainable year long because it is one of the honey spots for big winter Bluefin on the ocasions when they push through here, and 18 and 22 mile wrecks [ and Moniter] on the shelfs edge, that I previously reccomended. Look for another message tomorrow, I will swing up to the Drum and eyeball an old chart to see if it rings any bells on the other location. Out Peix


----------



## Net-work (Jun 16, 2009)

Cool! As far as my GPS/sonar, yea it's old but good detail. Accuracy of GPS is good too. Again it shows a lot of wrecks but no names to them. I have found it to be more accurate by 3's instead of going to the wreck symbol. New charts are nonexistant for an X15. I have found one as discontinued but it's expensive. So would be paying premium price for most likely old data anyhow. I have been plugging in the numbers for several years of the AR's for the distances I plan to go out. That's why I going to try to buy a paper chart with coords to plug in. Figure save a bit to apply towards a new unit soon since Lowrance no longer supports the X15 I have. The new HDS looks nice but want to let others work out the bugs with Lowrance like you always have to before I buy in. I found the Dixie Arrow coords on a diving site along with some others. Couldn't find anything on the 18 & 22 mile wrecks. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

*Wrecks*

Net work, Had a chance to look at some of the diving sites today. The other big ship close to Arrow is the Abrams. Both 500 ft. in relatively shallow water. You'll find life there. After reading the histories of both I find it strange that both ships were built in the same yard less than 1 year apart and rest so close together on the bottom. The other wreck that you could include in you tour is the Keshena. I have fished her and seen massive schools of spades. Patrols of Cobia on the surface, very fishable. they are only slightly farther than 250 and 255.Those 5 would make a good tour with a minimum of gas. I mispoke the info about Moniter. the 3 wrecks I was referring to are Proteus,Tarpon, and Splender. I think that the closest of those 3 [ to Ocracoke inlet]are infact 18 and 22 mile wrecks, but am not positive. 18 as I recall is composed of 2 or more craft on the bottom, which allows for some tight trolling.They are however, quite a ride from Hatteras Inlet.
Make sure to pack lots of extra rigs and weights. The currents can be quick, which will give you a small window if your drifting. You may want to rig the weights so you can snap them off and not waste alot of time backing down if someone gets snagged I think we used 6, 8, and 12 at the shallower, and 14 or 16 in 100 ft or more. Have spinners rigged and ready,8-17 lb, 7 ft. with flashy lures for Albacore, Spanish, Bluefish,and maybe a 20-30 lb outfit for anything larger you might encounter at a moments notice, or first appearance over the top of a wreck. Good luck with it. Peix


----------



## Net-work (Jun 16, 2009)

Peix,
I've tied so many rigs in the last month my indes fingers are all split!
I've made a bunch of dropper rigs with snappable weights, double rigs, king rigs (unweighted) also have downrigger. What are the spinner rigs you mention about for albies? That's something I'd really like to get into. Would like to know if I have everything to make up this week or just buy locally when I get down there. Still need to know what it is though.

Other than time out with the kids I'm looking to make use of my 30 pounders that I have always used on sharks on nearshore wrecks. And I'm bored with that. Need a new challenge. Love tuna and grouper (and who doesn't) so that's what I'm hoping for

It's always the highlight of the season to get back down there. As I mentioned I have a new larger boat and really looking forward to explore some new fishing grounds.

I'll be stopping in to say hi to DD on the 27th in the afternoon. Are you going to be around? Maybe get together for a sud or come out with us if you got the time. Either way I appreciate all the advice you have given us. Hopefully can put it to good use!


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah Buddy, Spinner rig is referring to spinning rod and reel combo. set up for light medium action. The ones I used to drag along were a Tica 7 ft. 8-17 lb with a Stradic 4000 and 30 lb power pro. .I would recomend an extremely small snap and a series of choices, pretied with 2-3 ft fluorocarbon [25 lb.]leaders with a loop at both ends. Depending on the fish at hand : for Albacore, small Hopkins smoothies with silver and green 3/4 oz.or 3/8 stingsilvers. They are fixated on a fry bait that is way less than 1 inch, and will not pay attention to anything that is not in this size range. Small enough for them to run off with. Stingsilvers for macks 2 oz. Oh so many colors. Yellow pink and green perhaps, If you find them on the surface popping and feeding, Trolling small Clark spoons behind #2 planers also works well. Leaders have to be fairly lengthy, 15' min. The other rod I always travelled with was a St croix 10-20 7 ft. MHvy action spinner with an original FinNor Ahab 12 and 20# Momoi Diamond[ Breakstrength 39#] Top 4 guides were oversized for shocknots. This was my shoals pole for big stripers and drum. even defeated a few testy sharks as well. I later replaced this with a Cape Fear 20 -30# 7' hexagonal spinner. You get the idea. I have not met Drumdum as of yet but have spoken to him here. I would like to meet you both If it is not a problem for him. I know about where he stays. Chance to go fishing, you bet!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Peixaria said:


> You get the idea. I have not met Drumdum as of yet but have spoken to him here. I would like to meet you both If it is not a problem for him. I know about where he stays. Chance to go fishing, you bet!



Just say the word...


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanx Drumdum, my # is 252 256 1685[lv message] give me a ring when you two get your gameplan in order.
Network, A couple other things of interest. Maybe nobrainers but I'll include them anyway. If you've got a small livewell on board. Make sure to let the kids catch a bunch of smaller pinfish [2-4"] in the creek before you take off. I can't tell you the dissapointment of spending most of a fishing trip trying to catch the live bait at the wreck, only to find the pins or hogfish available almost to big to do anygood. Get a couple fresh Sabikis and plenty of squid. If you catch an Albacore early on keep it. Something about the oily meat is excellent wreckbait, also good bailer bait. Talk to you soon Peix


----------



## Net-work (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok I thought the spinner rig you were talking about was some sort of bait rig.

Yea I got a good size livewell.

Kids are 9 & 13 going on 22 and are full Jr FHB's. Pinfish won't cut it for either of them. But I can toss the net and see what's near the dock. Sabicki's are already on the shopping list. I usually jig up greenies for Kings but I know what you are saying. Sometimes the baitball just ain't there. Course that usually means no preditors in the area too. 

Find the bait, to find the preditor, then catch the bait to catch the preditor, to put on the FHB's grill. There should be some sort of song like that. I'll have to work on that one, maybe in the Winter.

Will be stopping at DD's sometime Saturday PM to say Hi. DD mentioned he's guiding Sunday. Not sure what he has going on during the week.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Pinfish maybe uninteresting but they are "preferred" by alot of the larger wreck fish you might encounter. Got the Pm, Thanx PSont put em in the same tank with small sea robins, I learned that one the hard way LOL. If youre going to throw a net at the dock it will yield the same, plus maybe small spot and croaker, which will also work. Only netable open ocean, out front in the surf, schools you are likely to encounter would be the smaller peanut bunker that the cobes chase. They are very small and do not do well in the livewell. I have not dropped them at a wreck. Another choice might be the "resident creek finger mullet" Ask DD where, he's down there in canal territory. Out


----------



## Net-work (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea just saying they won't spend time with a pole for pins. Should be able to net something of bait value in the channel near the house. 

PS....We need a smiley that pukes out a cast net!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Just brought some folks out to a wreck today,not a bad day all tolled... Bunches a nice seabass,some nice triggers,two barracuda that wouldn't eat,couple of sharks,saw one tarpon freejump on the way in,and seven cobia behind the boat.. I hooked one and the lady that I handed off to got cut off in the wreck... 

Haven't seen it on the wreck I was on yet,but wrecks are slam full of spades from what I'm hearing... Spades are cool as heck to catch,you'll have to give that a try as well,Webmaster... Some clams and jellyballs and you're set to go.. With not much current set them out on bobbers like you're bluegill fishing.. They fight like supercharged bluegill and eat twice as good.....


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

DD Do fish eat the jellyballs too? I thought only dolphins[mammals] ate those?


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Spades do eat well, So do Barracuda. Whan I was a wee one My Grandfolks place was in Ft. Lauderdale, before the reefs got destroyed. My dad was a spearfishing fool and we used to eat almost anthing he would produce. My folks used to bake a Barracuda like a little pig,head on and gutted, with a small Apple in its mouth. Hah


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Peixaria said:


> DD Do fish eat the jellyballs too? I thought only dolphins[mammals] ate those?


 Clams and jellyballs work good for spades,course they ain't got nothing on a speargun....


----------

